# 37/38 Monark built Hawthorn Twin Bars — Matching His & Hers



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Here’s a matching set, his & hers Monark built Hawthorn Twin Bar, recently found together on an old agricultural estate near Lake Michigan.  The boys is 99% complete, missing only the dropstand clip/bolts and front fender light.  Hers is missing the rear rack, handlebars/stem, dropstand clip/bolts.  I was told somebody recently acquired the girls rack and handlebars stem on EBay, if you happen to have the original parts or have good replacements and are willing to deal — please pm me!

My goal is to rebuild this wonderful pair, keeping as original as possand keep them together forever as they’ve been together for the last 83 years!  Noticing how his is in much better shape and hers has a lot more wear and tear, one could only think he never returned home to his girls...

I fell in love with these bikes at first sight especially when I found the opportunity to acquire both.

I plan the get them back  to 100% riding conditions all while saving and preserving the time acquired rust and crust.

This will be my most difficult build yet as every fastener, spoke, etc is completely rusted — though the frames appear to very solid and straight.  The ladies rims have had all the spokes completely rusted out — never relaced a wheel from scratch...

I am also curious what the“L” shaped brackets are on the men’s bike mounted the dropstand and to the forward attachment of the rear rack  (appear to have matching OG paint).  Also, some strange locking device on hers on the left chainstay..

Thanks again in advance for any insight, advice, or help with parts!
Cheers, Josh


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Pics of Hers


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2020)

You could weld them together and make the worlds only Monark 10 bar tandem.


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

His wheels


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

catfish said:


> You should weld them together and make the worlds only Monark 10 bar tandem.



I like you’re style of thinking!!


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

As in found condition


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 25, 2020)

Very cool! I have his and hers twin bar projects underway as well. I should document on here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> Very cool! I have his and hers twin bar projects underway as well. I should document on here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Right on, I would love to see them!!


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 25, 2020)

I have no cool story that goes with them. 
Almost as found...


As found. Just got the ladies on Monday this week. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 25, 2020)

Also, I may have been the person that acquired the rack from eBay. The patina matches. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> I have no cool story that goes with them.
> Almost as found...View attachment 1255106
> As found. Just got the ladies on Monday this week.
> 
> ...



Wow your men’s is in fabulous shape!!!  So cool to see what the original paint looks like and the bright look of the aluminum handlebars!!!  Nice score on the ladies, what a cool frame


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> Also, I may have been the person that acquired the rack from eBay. The patina matches. View attachment 1255111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok holy cow!!!  Yup that’s it!!  Sending pm now


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 25, 2020)

jlively970 said:


> Wow your men’s is in fabulous shape!!! So cool to see what the original paint looks like and the bright look of the aluminum handlebars!!! Nice score on the ladies, what a cool frame




It has a repair at the head tube that most have. If you look closely... I’m slowly uncovering the original blue paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> It has a repair at the head tube that most have. If you look closely... I’m slowly uncovering the original blue paint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did not notice that, I guess that could be a week point...  Looks like a quality repair and saved the paint too.


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 25, 2020)

Most of it. I’m going to do some file work and try to touch up the area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> Most of it. I’m going to do some file work and try to touch up the area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I still cant believe the shape that yours is in - probably the nicest one i've seen.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 25, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> I have no cool story that goes with them.
> Almost as found...View attachment 1255106
> As found. Just got the ladies on Monday this week.
> 
> ...



Aluminum bars


----------



## JLF (Aug 25, 2020)

Fantastic pair!  I like your idea of a rust and crust resto!


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

JLF said:


> Fantastic pair!  I like your idea of a rust and crust resto!



Amen, why ruin that wonderful time cured and preserved finish.  They will soon once again roll together!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 25, 2020)

Terrific finds!!

Congrats!

Have you guys found serial numbers on your frames? I have not yet...

N


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 25, 2020)

I haven’t looked honestly. Should be on the left rear dropout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 25, 2020)

My old 38 was here.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2020)

Pretty sure both my frames had numbers stamped into the frame tubes that wrap under the BB.


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

I can see the vaguest of slight impressions on my Left tube below the  BB...  not enough to make out the numbers without some polishing of the crust
I do think this is the location of the #’s


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 25, 2020)

Same here on the ladies. Just looks like a dent. I’ll check the men’s at a later date. Too damn hot outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 25, 2020)

I'll look on mine too but it's pretty scraped up. But maybe we have enough examples between us to compare and learn something new about these .


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 25, 2020)

jlively970 said:


> I can see the vaguest of slight impressions on my Left tube below the  BB...  not enough to make out the numbers without some polishing of the crust
> I do belt his is the location of the #’s



No worries for some reason most of those bikes were found hammered . Iv never seen one in really nice condition


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 25, 2020)

Here’s how mine came , covered in paint and rust


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> I'll look on mine too but it's pretty scraped up. But maybe we have enough examples between us to compare and learn something new about these .



I will try and get a pic for discussion


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 26, 2020)

Good stuff Josh!! I will check my frame in primer for serial number. Been walking past it every day for a couple years. Need to build it up.


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 26, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s how mine came , covered in paint and rust
> 
> View attachment 1255240



Beautiful bike, love those handlebars!  Thx for sharing


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Good stuff Josh!! I will check my frame in primer for serial number. Been walking past it every day for a couple years. Need to build it up.



Thanks Eric, I figured you had one in your stash somewhere!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 26, 2020)

Lightly stamped on the frame tube beneath the bottom bracket, non-drive side, I see 10995 on my frame.


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 29, 2020)

Josh, I finally had a chance to put the lady together...well, mostly.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 30, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> Josh, I finally had a chance to put the lady together...well, mostly.View attachment 1257126
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow @Fat Willy she’s looking great!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 30, 2020)

Here are pics of the serial number but there’s nothing left...just slight indentions as to where the the number was on @Mr. Monkeyarms bike...


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 30, 2020)

Does anyone happen to have an idea as to what these brackets are for, they look to have matching OG paint...??  Mounts to front of the rear rack mounting and on the dropstand - - both on the left side?  Thanks for your help


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m guessing for mounting the rack and baskets maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 30, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> I’m guessing for mounting the rack and baskets maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I cant figure it out, we'll see once its together...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2020)

Whatever it is, I doubt it's original to the bike.


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 30, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Whatever it is, I doubt it's original to the bike.



Thanks @fordmike65, that also makes sense...  maybe after the dropstand clip broke off they rigged this to tie up the stand... #custom


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 30, 2020)

jlively970 said:


> Thanks @fordmike65, that also makes sense...  maybe after the dropstand clip broke off they rigged this to tie up the stand... #custom



In that case maybe I should keep lt... and do the same!!!  Home brewed engineering


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 30, 2020)

Been on the road guys can't wait to contribute some data!

Great thread!


----------



## jlively970 (Sep 10, 2020)

I can’t give enough gratitude and thanks to wonderful Cabe community!  Through the the graciousness of @cyclingday and @Fat Willy for being willing to reunite this lady twin bar with her original handlebars/stem and rear rack!  It is so great to see this bike back whole - now I just gotta get her out back together.


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2020)

Looks like quite the archeological find. Good luck with your new project and look forward to more pics.


----------



## jlively970 (Sep 10, 2020)

ian said:


> Looks like quite the archeological find. Good luck with your new project and look forward to more pics.



Thanks Ian, I think she’ll buff up quite nice!


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 10, 2020)

Cool story potential but maybe the Clyde ran off with a mistress & Mary found a new Bo who made her so happy she had no love for a peddlin' 2 wheeler


----------

